# Sticky  What method do you use to make coffee at work?



## Glenn

*What method do you use to make coffee at work?*​
Instant Coffee408.55%Vending Machine224.70%Brewed Coffee (French Press/V60/Kalita/Chemex/Sowden etc)13127.99%Aeropress13127.99%Espresso Machine5812.39%Nespresso Machine (or similar capsule machine)469.83%Other (please describe below)408.55%


----------



## Glenn

Tomorrow heralds the start of the working year for most people and the stark reality of facing instant coffee in the office is just too much for some to handle

What method do you use to make coffee at work?

Are you planning on taking in a French Press, V60, Kalita Wave or Aeropress?

Or will your boss allow an espresso machine to make an appearance?


----------



## hilltopbrews

We have Nespresso at work but not a huge fan of it. So I bring my aeropress and hario v60. I was given a red rocket pourover coffee kit for Christmas. Will probably use that for work and leave my v60 at home.


----------



## jeebsy

The Edward Sowden.


----------



## MWJB

Sowden mostly, otherwise French press.


----------



## conchord

I use an aeropress at work but I'm thinking about getting a handpresso...Does anyone here use one? Are they any good?


----------



## Phil104

Sowden generally, aeropress sometimes but got a Cores gold filter glass 'mag' (it says on the box) for christmas and will be trying that out.


----------



## frandavi99

I've voted brewed, but a little misleading as I do a V60 at home in the morning and take it into work in a thermos. Sadly don't have the time to brew at work although I keep promising myself an aeropress to try.


----------



## fatboyslim

Used an aeropress but got some extremely strange looks. Clever coffee dripper is a bit easier as it doesn't involve any strenuous plunging.

Still used to take 15 minutes to make a brew and that was really pushing what HR might call "a reasonable length of time for a beverage break".


----------



## Mrboots2u

I do the sowden at work ......thinking of using the v60 or cover now too though ..

i get funny looks when i use the hausgrind at work but I'm the boss , so I just ask them what they are doing int he staff room , instead of working .


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Aeropress.

I'm going to start pre-grinding at home to avoid further recrimination from my workmates who gratingly insist that I elucidate why I am not making coffee with just a spoon and hot water 'like normal people'.


----------



## drude

I've gradually increased my work kit to the point where I have a hausgrind, v60, hario buono and scales. It does not go unmentioned by my colleagues - I think the scales were the step too far in their eyes


----------



## Beanosaurus

Should also note that the 2nd in command has a war-torn Gaggia Classic paired with an MDF grinder that I sometimes use if desperate.

He solely buys HasBean but the Classic is so incredibly manky and usually has mouldy water in the drip tray.

The gasket was replaced recently and after a considerable battle wrenching the old one out it had literally turned into solid plastic!!

I'll post pic of it one day soon.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I used to weigh at work and get the funny looks so now a pre-weigh before I go in little pots.

At work I've a Hausgrind, V60 and Kalita Wave (plus a milk jug to pour). Might try the Sowden again. Key is not to look like i'm taking the mickey for the time to make a cuppa


----------



## madaetihw

I currently use a french press with tesco bought pre-ground beans, however now armed with a porlex and an aeropress things are going to change!


----------



## Drewster

At work/during the week I'll drink "any old sh*te"...

Mainly because the choice is "any old sh*te"...

Brown stuff from the machine if feeling lazy...

"Latte" from the in-house Costa a couple of times a day... One of the girls actually takes care making it and doesn't nuke the milk and it is actually drinkable (not saying it's good but it is drinkable).

But I don't count this as drinking coffee... I reserve that for the weekend when at home.

NB: No kettles etc at work. Only one non-Costabucks in town (and that's pretty poor) - I have a hard life ;-)

There is supposedly a good roaster/cafe about 10 miles down the road (in Shrewsbury) but I am normally busy in the evenings playing badminton (so drink gallons of squash not coffee) so haven't ventured that far.....


----------



## samjfranklin

Espresso Machine because I work in a coffee shop









At home I used v60/Aeropress mostly, but looking to get myself a Kalita, Siphon and a Chemex this year! I don't drink coffee at college, I can't make my own and there's nothing decent unless I go into town - I'm a coffee snob!


----------



## froggystyle

V60, bodum burr hrinder which works fine for brewed, scales and lots of beans. Nobody asks me if I want an instant coffee anymore when doing the rounds!


----------



## Michael the bowler

Since November I have used an Aeropress, grinding fresh each morning for the day. Having got a new grinder for Christmas intend to take my old krups into work and grind as needed.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Beanosaurus said:


> The Aeropress.
> 
> I'm going to start pre-grinding at home to avoid further recrimination from my workmates who gratingly insist that I elucidate why I am not making coffee with just a spoon and hot water 'like normal people'.


This ^^^ I work in a factory - giant tubs of Nescafe which everyone thinks is 'the good stuff'!

I started off with a Clever Coffee Dripper but the water at work is pretty poor so switched to Chemex into flask before work. The last few months I've just been drinking tea.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Was Dripper, then Aeropress and currently a Sowdens.


----------



## garydyke1

One 4 litre bulk brew every morning for the whole building, then 3-4 chemex brews for 3-4 of us throughout the day. Espresso (less often) if playing with a new shop blend or the IMM recording.


----------



## sjenner

I gave up working...

Better coffee at home!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

While I am working on my son's flat - use Chemex paired with Bonavita electric kettle and Hausgrind to keep me supplied. Minimum faff and excellent coffee on tap as and when needed.


----------



## Rhys

Decaf tea bags at work (wherever I am) unless the customer is making a brew then it's whatever's offered..

At home I have time to faff around


----------



## jj_glos

I'm home based, so mainly an Aeropress or when lazy a nespresso (which is by my desk). I just bought a Gaggia Classic though so that will get more use and the nespresso will go when the pods are gone. Sadly when I do go into the office it is just instant coffee, when at a customer site it is a complete lottery!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Use a v60 when I'm making my own, when I'm feeling generous or if my beans have seen better days I will 'treat' my colleges with a french press.


----------



## Daren

Fresh beans, Aeropress and Hario slim for me.


----------



## AussieEx

Going forward it'll be Aeropress for me. Thus far, it's been tea









At least until the Silvia is converted into the 'office' machine.


----------



## Callum_T

I used the aeropress once, couldn't handle the explanation and looks; so now I just use the sowden with stealthy pre weighed doses to keep things relatively consistent.

Sowden is a stealthy tool worthy of the price tag.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Black and Decker hybrid - surprisingly good


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Work in a coffee shop, so espresso based drinks, v60, aeropress or chemex. I usually make lattes - not my favourite drink but means I can practice latte art.

Aeropress and syphon at home.


----------



## jjprestidge

Our ratios are 50% flat whites, 10% filters, 15% espressos, 10% lattes and the remainder the odd long black (under duress!) and cappuccino.

JP


----------



## CamV6

we have a nespresso machine.

My method is to run two capsules run very short into a mug, bung a small sugar in it, a small dose of milk, about 2/3 of what might go in a cappa, then into the microwave for 45 seconds.

Hey presto, a bearable coffee. Not the best by any means but definitely a hundred times better than instant.


----------



## Chockymonster

We have an Egro One in the kitchen at work, beans supplied by Matthew Algie. I've had a lot worse!


----------



## Mr O

I voted aeropress because I've just changed from crappy instant to AEROPRESS


----------



## jeebsy

Chockymonster said:


> beans supplied by Matthew Algie


Ouch


----------



## Daisy_Michael

Often at work I used to have some Roasted Coffee Beans in my Black Tea - When at home, I prefer the Cappuccino or Choco Mocha Cappuccino!


----------



## Chockymonster

jeebsy said:


> Ouch


Yep, but hey it could be instant...


----------



## CoffeeHandle

Mypressi with Porlex grinder. Much better than in-house Costa. Occasionally break out the scales. People are generally fascinated by the process and so far I have converted 3 colleagues to Mypressi.


----------



## grumpydaddy

WMF B2C at work. I have no idea how good this could be as they use Kenco beans.

Maybe it is time I learn about other brewing methods


----------



## MrShades

Just reinstalled my latest machine and grinder in the office:










My heavily modded Classic, K6 grinder with Auber timer, knock box, torr tamper and Rave Italian Job - what more could you want? ;-)


----------



## Scotford

Espresso based drinks mainly.


----------



## haventadog

First coffee: Man in house, coffee in takeaway cup, car, microwave

Second coffee: No man at work, instant.


----------



## shatners bassoon

We got an Autobar Enjoy installed last year, which was highly promising after the previous bean to cup vending machine that invariably failed on most Monday mornings. Sadly it uses powdered milk and the steam wand has been disabled, plus the hopper is filled with some very bitter beans, and only the latte option is drinkable (after topping up with a bit of fresh milk). However the on-demand pre-ground coffee filler appears to work, so I shall give that a try.

I'd go the aeropress route but I like a bit of steamed milk in my coffee and that's not particularly practical as the kitchen is for catering use only. In the past there had been a proliferation of Tassimo machines amongst a few departments.


----------



## hotmetal

Where I'm working at the moment it's a choice between the 'Starbucks' concession in the canteen (if you're desperate for caffeine) or 'Chocomilk' out of the machine (this being the only drinkable thing from said machine. Still, never look a free hot chocolate in the mouth, or something). I make sure I have 2 cappuccinos before leaving the house.


----------



## chime101

Still using a vintage cafietere from the 80s. It's fine.


----------



## mitchell

Im lucky enough to be able to use a chemex at work


----------



## NJD1977

Smartcafe for me with a Hario Mini Mill. Quick, easy and tastes good.


----------



## adam_n_eve

a french press with a home blend of left over beans from all the bags i had. it's actually quite nice considering it's badly ground and a complete hotch potch of beans.


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## KkAaNnEe

Haha


----------



## suferick

Recently retired but for my last year I used a Europiccola with a Porlex to grind for it. It was certainly a conversation piece. I would tell people that if it was good enough for James Bond it was good enough for me


----------



## leksan

Brewed Coffee


----------



## Mister_Tad

When I'm not working from home I'm usually out and about seeing clients, so often have to suffer a horrific latte or instant just to be polite.

When I'm in the office, there's a couple Franke "Evolution Top" machines in the cafe area, but I only use them out of necessity for the caffeine they deliver, and certainly not for the coffee. One would think that what I can only imagine to be a £10k+ bean to cup machine would at least roughly approximate a reasonable coffee, but what comes out is genuinely unpleasant.


----------



## goodq

We have a nespresso machine that makes a brownish liquid beverage that I can't drink.

so instead I go to a cafe for my coffee fix. I am lucky to be next to a few good cafes at work so I go to them


----------



## Dark Side

The only coffee on offer at work until today was an industrial size tin of some supermarket instant, but due to a machine upgrade I've donated my old Gaggia Espresso Color to the office and we have a syndicate chipping in for coffee. Happy Days.


----------



## Mint_Sauce

I work from home so it's Aeropress and the occasional V60 for me.


----------



## Shot

My Aeropress and little Hario hand grinder have been all over the world with me.


----------



## Jedi oh

Mostly instant, and it's miserable. So I promotly go out and buy some from Costa or Starbucks, or get a free one from Waitrose.


----------



## simontc

Aeropress- I donated my blade grinder to deal with a bunch of douwe egberts beans that got given to us. Pretty stale and looking forward to them being finished so I can start using some good stuff ?


----------



## emradguy

I make French Press at work using my Espro Press. Grinder is an OE Lido (1st gen.).


----------



## fieldofcows

We have a Flavia sachet machine at work and about 8 different types of coffee. Most of them seem to taste like plastic. We also have a small nespresso machine but that has just taken to leaking all over the worktop!

I actually have just acquired a handpresso which seems to make reasonable shots (compared to the other options at work) so I'll probably make that my 'machine' of choice at work.


----------



## Lubalin

I've got the paperless Hario thing, like a V60 with less mess, and a small serving jug. I just decanter the hot water into the office milk jug and do my best attempt at a trickle! It's not perfect, but combined with my porlex hand grinder, it's better than the office Nespresso!


----------



## Mr O

Lubalin said:


> I've got the paperless Hario thing, like a V60 with less mess, and a small serving jug. I just decanter the hot water into the office milk jug and do my best attempt at a trickle! It's not perfect, but combined with my porlex hand grinder, it's better than the office Nespresso!


Have you got a link to it?

I bought an aeropress for work after being impressed at home... But what is simple to clean at home isn't so at work. So, i'm after something else for work coffee....


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O

Have you considered a Clever Coffee Dripper?


----------



## Mr O

No, ive never even checked one out... it needs to be easy clean?

I'll go and have a look.....


----------



## Mr O

DoubleShot said:


> Mr O
> 
> Have you considered a Clever Coffee Dripper?


That could work for me. Put the used filter and coffee in the bin, rinse the dripper. bingo!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Faff free as you like!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Faff free as you like!


Have you got one then ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Not yet but deffo considering one or an Aeropress (or both!) after reading big dan's excellent thread about them:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23083-Clever-Coffee-Dripper-Review


----------



## Mr O

I love my Aeropress but it's just not right for work...

So more coffee gear to be bought :-/


----------



## Lubalin

Mr O said:


> Have you got a link to it?
> 
> I bought an aeropress for work after being impressed at home... But what is simple to clean at home isn't so at work. So, i'm after something else for work coffee....


It's this one. It's actually plastic, despite the name on the page.

http://www.amazon.com/Hario-Paperless-Dripper-Stainless-CFOD-02/product-reviews/B0040VIN18


----------



## big dan

I had an aeropress at work but have now switched to the Clever Coffee Dripper and loving it. Makes a nice consistent cuppa and clean up is still pretty easy.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Aeropress + Porlex Mini for me, Aeropress + Lido2 for my mate. Jewellers Scales. IMS filter + paper filters if I'm feeling like a cleaner cup. Rave beans (currently Guatemala La Florida and Costa Rica Los Girasoles, just finished off some Nicaragua Finca el Bosque). We've got a big nespresso at work with a selection of flying saucers, but I prefer the Aeropress. There's a decent hot water tap fed by a proper under counter filter, pumping out water at 98.5 so I decant into a warmed cup before doing a bloom then top up in the Aeropress. It's fun trying out his coffee vs my coffee with our different grinders. Sometimes I get lucky and blow him out of the water, but mostly I am left with a nagging feeling of upgrinderitis...

I'm thinking about bringing in my Thermapen to get desired temp spot on. I'm also considering Maybe a set of drip scales to measure stuff too... I tend to talk crap with my fellow coffee geek who also happens to be the DBA for a bit too long in the "tea point" - we get sarcastic comments, but nobody has actually accused us of skiving off yet.

Oh and I always start the day with a cuppa tea. Then it's two or max three coffees throughout the day before heading home for espresso shot + a flat white or two on the Ceado E37S (love the grinder) and Quickmill Verona (love the machine).


----------



## Pompeyexile

Clever Dripper. Amazing how many people are facinated by it, think it's great, love the aroma that exudes from it but still can't be arsed to spend a measly seventeen quid to get one and stll drink freeze dried rubbish.

Only one other guy here at work drinks proper coffee uses an Aeropress and grinds with a Lido 2.


----------



## nugget

I like my Smartcafe Cafetiere Hot Mug for work use. We're limited to pre-ground supermarket coffee in the office so there's not much point in investing in anything fancy, I just wish I could get one made out of glass/ceramic rather than plastic.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smartcafe-Cafetiere-Hot-Graphite-Grey/dp/B0007MTNGS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1430902084&sr=8-4&keywords=smartcafe


----------



## Jedi oh

I'm now using a Gaggia Classic, which I was fortunate enough to be given for free. It's going down well with the guys and girls at work.

Tempted to take my Syphon in too. That'll get people interested.


----------



## Kyle548

I used to make all sorts at my desk, from siphon to pour over until the use of personal appliances was banned.

The only water I can get now is from a thermoblock vending machine in 100ml quantities at 80c.

My coffee making days in the office are over and now I just make whatever I feel like at home into a thermos.


----------



## roaringboy

Aeropress and hario mini. Nobody in the office understands.










Genuinely jealous of you guys with decent espresso machines at work though. If I ever upgrade the classic, it's being transferred to the office!


----------



## Spooks

Occasionally I use my aeropress but have to compromise and grind before I leave the house as I don't have a hand grinder.

Other than that no coffee at work, our bean to cup machine we have for customers is worse than instant.


----------



## Anders4

I work from home, but I love my stovetop espresso maker the best, got it after my machine broke and would not go back!


----------



## coffeefanatic

At work there is nothing more exciting than an old lime scale kettle for instants, boss won't upgrade


----------



## Evilnun

i have a very similar setup at work here, think probably most people have, but we have a kitchen area (a glorified cupboard!) and im going to upgrade to an espresso machine soon i think. really step up the coffee production hehe


----------



## Scotford

Very possibly maybe a whole plethora of titan grinders and machines by the end of the year. For now, just PBs and M1s.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Very possibly maybe a whole plethora of titan grinders and machines by the end of the year. For now, just PBs and M1s.


You gonna be working at other places?


----------



## Scotford

Nope. We are crowdfunding a roastery at the moment. It will be fitted with the absolute best kit that money can buy.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Nope. We are crowdfunding a roastery at the moment. It will be fitted with the absolute best kit that money can buy.


I saw that via Instagram and grindbond.com

£266k raised of £750k in the first day is pretty promising!!

Must be quite exciting to be part of the team! I've yet to visit a Grind but will endeavour on my next trip t'Big Smoke.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> I saw that via Instagram and grindbond.com
> 
> £266k raised of £750k in the first day is pretty promising!!
> 
> Must be quite exciting to be part of the team! I've yet to visit a Grind but will endeavour on my next trip t'Big Smoke.


Yeah its getting pretty tasty! Expansion is absolutely happening and I'm glad that I joined at such an early stage so I can be part of it. Who knows what's next?!!!


----------



## Jedi oh

I've recently been using my Syphon maker at work. People seem to enjoy the coffee and don't feel the need to put sugar in!

Everyone is fascinated by it and a few people are thinking about getting there own.

Strangely there's a few people who still grab a jar of instant.


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> Yeah its getting pretty tasty! Expansion is absolutely happening and I'm glad that I joined at such an early stage so I can be part of it. Who knows what's next?!!!


The posters at every station in London (over exaggeration- but even my lowly catford had one) must have been a big help...


----------



## evoman

I originally bought my Aeropress to make coffee at work - that was going to be my nice and simple solution (grind with a little Hario hand grinder). Then I realized that most methods to brewing coffee are actually quite messy, and if you want to actually do it in an office without a sink, it's a royal pain. This led me down a road to using an espresso machine at work, which has now evolved into having a lever machine (L1) and hand grinder (HG1) in my office - so from a little plastic press and tiny grinder to a massive (and expensive) set of kit! But I drink 90% of my coffee at work, and at home I use an Aeropress (or sneek a drink off of my wife's nespresso machine if I am being lazy)


----------



## roaringboy

I use the v60 001 now. Straight into the cup, no mess. Prefer the coffee over the aeropress too.


----------



## Gander24

I use V60, i bought an aeropress but not been using it.


----------



## peld

i have a SmartCafe cup which ill use mid-morning. ill sometimes have an awful instant cup in the afternoon.

We have a couple of nespresso/tassimo machines though in our kitchen and im not sure who they are owned by (whether they are for general use or they belong to someone), might investigate them further.

we also have a Costa machine in our large coffee area but detest paying £2 for it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

After a long stint of Aeropress I'm back on the V60s now with a faff free method -

- Bloom and agitate with a teaspoon handle for 30-40 seconds with 1/4 of total brew water.

- Add the rest of the water in one go, then whisk clockwise with handle of teaspoon.

- Lift and drop the dripper like an RKO (maybe less violent), whisk again.

- Go for a wee!

I guess this method is somewhere between Perger's V60 and the Garymex, been using it for months now (maybe over a year?) with great results every time.

Also using a 20oz pitcher to decant into if sharing a 500g brew and a Kilo Stainless Steel Oil Can instead of a massive Buono - compact and great for camping!


----------



## AndyH83

Wow you guys have a really passion for good coffee at work! I'm impressed.....we just have a huge tin of gold blend bought from the stationers and a manky water heater in the kitchenette place (Regus managed offices...no expense spared obviously).

Would love to try a simple set up to make espresso at work! But I do worry about the mess and the faff of it all....


----------



## MrShades

My current work setup: modded Classic and Auber timer controlled Mazzer Royal. Torr tamper, knock box etc.

Makes reasonable espresso for work...


----------



## GCGlasgow

That's a fancy set up for work....what's the box on the right hand side (as you look at pic)


----------



## Fevmeister

cold brew!!


----------



## MrShades

GCGlasgow said:


> That's a fancy set up for work....what's the box on the right hand side (as you look at pic)


That's the external Auber timer for the Royal - with single shot, double shot and purge buttons on the top. Works very well, as Auber controlled Mazzers do.

Just realised that you may mean "the right hand side" of the Classic... Which is an automatic shot timer. Set it to a time in the 99.9s format (so 28.5s for example - or anything from 00.1s to 99.9s) and then flick the brew switch - and the classic will run for that amount of time and then stop (as if you'd flicked the brew switch off). Switching the brew switch off resets it. Works really nicely.

In this photo it's set to 35.0s, which you may think is a little long - except for the fact that the dimmer switch (beneath the timer box / behind the tamper) is pressure profiling, and I normally have it set to pour at around 6 bar with a slow ramp up to it.... Hence 35s pour.


----------



## djedga

:0(


----------



## Alexey

Not pretty, but functional


----------



## Guest

Instant Coffee

In my office, i always use instant coffee because there are no machine to make coffee. I don't like it.


----------



## Andy__C

Aeropress, a big fan!

There's a nespresso in the office but that's a only if I run out of beans. If I crack the la pavoni I'll take my delonghi into work and donate it.


----------



## Rhys

had good coffee today and yesterday at work (since I work in people's houses..) The lady had a coffee filter machine so I ground some beans at home and took them in. Nice morning cuppa of Sydney Road LSOL, and Casa Espresso's Samaria Nicaraguan.. Mmmm (better than the bitter stuff she was brewing lol)


----------



## FranD

Another Aeropresser here. I've ended up with two after a Birthday present gone wrong last year, so with one at home and one in the office, I can now just walk around with my Porlex in my pocket, stuffed with sandwich bags of 17g doses from the home stash in the morning.

First day back at work post-holiday though and no beans in the flat (absolute schoolboy). Stopped to get some on the way into the office, and the barista was more than happy to weigh out some separately for me with a knowing smile.

Fortunate enough to work at home a few days a week though.


----------



## froggystyle

FranD said:


> I can now just walk around with my Porlex in my pocket


Winking at the ladies as you do??


----------



## FranD

froggystyle said:


> Winking at the ladies as you do??


It looks great until I'm ready to brew and take my "personal enhancement pump" into the kitchen. Then they just laugh.


----------



## hendersong

French press - no way my skin is thick enough to take in the v60!


----------



## flooke

We are using Espresso Machine for making coffee in our office. But sometimes I use instant coffee maker for saving time.


----------



## Jon

flooke said:


> We are using Espresso Machine for making coffee in our office. But sometimes I use instant coffee maker for saving time.


What machines do you use?


----------



## PeterGpod

We don't have a machine, so we're making our coffee in a pot on an electric cooker. It's black, it's yummy and it definitely wakes us all up. We tried Nescaffee instant coffee with boiling water from water cooler, but naaah, good old Turkish coffee is the best.


----------



## Coffees to Go

Im very lucky, in that i take my espresso machine with me wherever i go. But i also share it with all the offices i visit during the week!


----------



## jenniferferreira

Having now discovered the wonders of aeropress I'm going to be using that in the office. We used to have a coffee filter machine but we moved offices and it didn't move with us unfortunately.


----------



## Rchappers

We have an awful bean to cup machine, that self cleans at the end of a drink cycle. Not in the office enough to bring my own brew method though - I'd get some funny looks with an Aeropress I'm sure!


----------



## whattodo

My work set-up is as following:Kettle, thermometer, scale, Sage Smart Grinder, French Press, roasted beans. Plan to add Aeropress.


----------



## ironypirate

We have some godawful machine that produces some black, murky looking liquid.

I tend to brew something at home in the morning and put it in a little thermos to bring with me. Inevitably it will have cooled off a little bit by post-lunch but still beats the hissing, spitting machine that produces some poor imitation.


----------



## lotuseater

I use a small cafetiere and a Krups. Get the water temp right, and it is not a bad cup at all.


----------



## Djhep

I'm using a Gaggia g105 lever machine with an ascaso I mini grinder in the office here in Nigeria.

There is a fair mix of nationalities working out here, so i get fresh beans from UK, Brazil, South Africa etc.

The Gaggia definitely attracts a bit of attention from the local lads









Dave.


----------



## javacentral

The coffee at my work is interesting. It used to be the old coffee drip brewer but they replaced it with this premade coffee where, all you do is hit a button and it comes out of this premade coffee bag that's just reheated. I'm not sure how I feel about it because it's better than the previous coffee they had (which tasted like sawdust!)


----------



## Rachc

Terrible vending machine which I won't drink so I either have a portable cafetière in a mug or local coffee shop but this is an expensive habit!


----------



## Neil294

I've been using the same Aeropress for the last 3 years now. It's proved to be a good way to meet new people, most of whom ask "what is it?". Some sort of Austin Powers-inspired pump?

It's only as good as the grinds you put in it though, but even the most expensive beans are a fraction the cost of buying crap coffee from the local coffee shop.


----------



## hotmetal

It was meeting Neil and his Austin Powers coffee maker at work (where the alternative was supermarket pre ground and a 12 cup French press) that got me into all this malarkey! I never ever thought I'd slide this far down the slippery slope (and still sliding!)


----------



## Jason1wood

I'm an electrician working on building sites, so just use the Aeropress (when I remember)

I am on the lookout for a decent case/bag to store the press, cup and all the little accessories if anyone has any ideas


----------



## PPapa

Lab setup


----------



## hotmetal

Cool coffee locker! Complete with forum cup I see. Surely in a lab though, a syphon or at least a Chemex would be de rigeur? OTOH there's always the possibility a colleague could mistake it for work equipment and contaminate your gear with some hideous chemical that turns you into Dr Jekyll...


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Cool coffee locker! Complete with forum cup I see. Surely in a lab though, a syphon or at least a Chemex would be de rigeur? OTOH there's always the possibility a colleague could mistake it for work equipment and contaminate your gear with some hideous chemical that turns you into Dr Jekyll...


Thanks. We have so called common room with a kettle and a fridge, there's a V60 lying around as well. Some pre ground coffee available, too.

The lab is actually a computer lab, so apart from a penguin toy, there's nothing interesting in the lab







. It's just natural to call it "the lab" given we have 24/7 access to it. Coffee shops are usually closed at 5am, the latest I stayed in there (and came back at 10am same morning).


----------



## Jason1wood

Got to love the CF Keep Cup, reminds me to dig mine out sometime


----------



## hotmetal

Ah. Computers. 5am finish, 10am restart. That's called a studio where I'm from! ?


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Ah. Computers. 5am finish, 10am restart. That's called a studio where I'm from!


They never restart, we just keep them on so you can ssh to them at any time. There's probably odd 100+ Linux machines idling most of the nights...


----------



## hotmetal

No I mean leaving at 5am and coming back in at 10 after 2-3 hours sleep! Not too bothered whether the computers get a rest - but your working hours are not exactly unknown in more than a few studios I've had the 'pleasure' of working in. And not even a cuddly Linux penguin toy to rock back and forth with.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> No I mean leaving at 5am and coming back in at 10 after 2-3 hours sleep! Not too bothered whether the computers get a rest - but your working hours are not exactly unknown in more than a few studios I've had the 'pleasure' of working in. And not even a cuddly Linux penguin toy to rock back and forth with.


Ah, I see. Luckily it's over soon, back to 9-5 in few months time!


----------



## KaffeDK

At my job i use the 12-cup Bodum French Press. Then fill it on a thermos, and bring it to my desk. Can almost last me a whole day


----------



## airthedrinkscoffee

i always go for the instant because i want it in an instant


----------



## Jon

airthedrinkscoffee said:


> i always go for the instant because i want it in an instant


Not ok.


----------



## Armida

I am working from home for the last 2 years as I have to look after my baby. I love coffee and espresso....







!!! Just a single cup of coffee can make me happy and energetic..














So I have bought an Electrolux 24-inch built-in stainless steel automatic espresso maker from Best brand appliances, Canada ( http://www.bestbrandappliance.ca/en/catalog/2528-Kitchen/140-Coffee-Makers).


----------



## ramanaaa

Nespresso, with ristretto capsules, doubles get you somewhere, though still not as good as the Marzocco at my local coffee place.


----------



## PGT

Sorry guys but I don't have to anymore I'm retired. But used to take flask of americano, when everyone else used instant. No convenient access to a kitchen.


----------



## spasypaddy

we drink filtered in the office. had 3 mugs today...


----------



## JimBean1

I used to drink instant rubbish and buy two proper coffees a day but now I've taught myself a lot more about coffee I make a macchiato in the morning and take an aeropress to work although I'm still experimenting with the right grind


----------



## bb9009

hello,what is the chinese tea

http://www.wholesalechinesetea.com


----------



## Missy

Today I'm going on a course. With just one child in tow.

I'm not taking coffee, but I have dug out a travel mug so I can take some on the interminable drive up the A1. Why do travel mugs never fit in car cupholders?!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

My Frank Green Smart Cup (https://frankgreen.com/shop/coffee-cups.html) does...

I have one of those in the car on the morning (long commute) and the rest of the day is aeropress.


----------



## Ashok2429

Aeropress all the way, don't think my boss would let me put a proper machine on my desk!


----------



## h1udd

Whoo hoo ... At my new place of employment they have one of those flavia sachet machines ... As far as a coffee machine system goes it isn't too bad, but what pleased me the most was I stuck an Eithiopean Yirg sachet it and could actually taste the funk that I hate from s natural .. Awesome


----------



## billybizarre

Aeropress for me. Can't really get away with using my Skerton in the office so I grind beans before work.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Ironically we have one of them mahoosive Jura machines at work, but I never use it as it produces pretty rank coffee.

I suspect this is mainly down to the quality of beans put in it (over roasted crap), however it does seem also to break *A LOT*


----------



## arellim

I use those coffee bags. Mainly for ease, but because I can't face all the fuss of an aeropress, hand grinder etc at work.


----------



## Gregorholl

Hey Glenn...It is very easy to make coffee at a work place with the help of instant coffee.

Instant coffee actually stays fresher longer, moisture oxygen and light don't affect the flavours as much and it is incredibly convenient. To make instant coffee the coffee flavours are extracted using hot water then the water is removed by heat or by a freezing process producing the powder. Coffee essences are often replaced after the process is completed. In this case you don't need a coffee maker.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Then there's this:









(with apologies for racial overtones, but it does date from the 50s).


----------



## jlarkin

Gregorholl said:


> Hey Glenn...It is very easy to make coffee at a work place with the help of instant coffee.
> 
> Instant coffee actually stays fresher longer, moisture oxygen and light don't affect the flavours as much and it is incredibly convenient. To make instant coffee the coffee flavours are extracted using hot water then the water is removed by heat or by a freezing process producing the powder. Coffee essences are often replaced after the process is completed. In this case you don't need a coffee maker.


Does anybody want an EK43? I've seen the light now...

*kidding of course, don't go messaging me people*


----------



## Jurredb

Sadly a Krups machine :/


----------



## Scotford

Gregorholl said:


> Hey Glenn...It is very easy to make coffee at a work place with the help of instant coffee.
> 
> Instant coffee actually stays fresher longer, moisture oxygen and light don't affect the flavours as much and it is incredibly convenient. To make instant coffee the coffee flavours are extracted using hot water then the water is removed by heat or by a freezing process producing the powder. Coffee essences are often replaced after the process is completed. In this case you don't need a coffee maker.


All of my chuckles


----------



## h1udd

We are moving from a flavia sachet machine to bean2cup machines .... Everyone is really excited, I am already disappointed with the commodity burnt beans and badly extracted shots .... They haven't even turned up yet


----------



## R6GYY

Since my employers removed the drinks machine last year, they provide us with free tea bags, instant coffee, milk and sugar etc., A few of us clubbed together and got a cheap Tassimo. I've seen others using cafetieres and also there are a few aeropress devotees.

I've just purchased one of these as a gamble, only £19.99, and as it is Lakeland, if I don't like it, I can take it back . . .

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70560/Lakeland-Coffee-On-The-Move-One-Touch-Filter-Coffee-Machine


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

h1udd said:


> We are moving from a flavia sachet machine to bean2cup machines .... Everyone is really excited, I am already disappointed with the commodity burnt beans and badly extracted shots .... They haven't even turned up yet


Yeah, we went from instant to a Jura bean to cup, and everyone was exciting, but the beans are burnt to a crisp and the damn thing seems to be useless at pulling a shot anyway.

You can actually put your own ground coffee into it via a secret flap, so we did with some Ozone blend ground for espresso by them, and the bloody thing choked! Sticking with the aeropress then...


----------



## R6GYY

Thanks to the timely arrival of an Argos voucher, I am now the proud owner of an Aeropress. Having used it twice now - normal and inverted, I can see why it has gained a cult following. Really clean, great tasting coffee. I still prefer my espresso based drinks, but this is great for work


----------



## Lemony

Rhino grinder and a cheap plastic filter cone plus my spare aeropress for when I'm feeling fancy/stuck on a long phone call.


----------



## adrian522

I tend to avoid coffee at work. The coffee there is so bad people bring in instant. I guess a hand grinder and aeropress would work but to be honest I'm happy enough with one good coffee (filter) in the morning and an epsresso in the evening.

Keeps my caffeine consumption in check also.


----------



## stuey

Profitec 700 teamed up with a Super Jolly.

For the days when I am too busy to make coffees or when I'm away from the brewery we have a Nespresso with the milk frothing thingy.


----------



## dillonmr

I use a Aeropress with my Feldgrind and Acaia Lunar daily in the office. Our office was terrible for coffee (literally a big tub of gold blend) which made me sad, so I did a deal with my Director. Basically if he forked out for a Nespresso (before you lot jump on me this isn't my cup of tae but it is a far cry better then the crap they were drinking) and financed the capsules, that I would do a lunch and learn on coffee. I thought that no-one would be interested, christ I was wrong...


----------



## tcw

I'm currently using an Aeropress, a couple of my colleagues like the coffee but it doesn't scale too well (it's not particularly time efficient now the team is growing).


----------



## caramel

I work from home, good coffee is just one of the many perks


----------



## ewancrallan

Hi Dillonmr, I did almost exactly this at my work too... persuaded my boss to fork out for the really expensive nespresso (against my better wishes, but hey, he wouldnt budge on getting anything that required actual making of coffee)... But i have found the nespresso to be fecking awful! Can i ask which capsules you recommend??


----------



## javacentral

I wish I had time to break out my aeropress at work but alas, we have a folgers machine that has premade coffee that all you have to do is press a button and you instantly get coffee. It always tastes old and slightly burnt but it's better than what we had previously, which tasted like sawdust.


----------



## Scotford

I was going to start Chemex offerings midweek but some mofo bought our Chemex today along with the last 2.5kg of C&S Suke Quto we had.


----------



## vertigo1

I grind beans in the morning before leaving for work, and then use the aeropress during the day. Have had some funny looks from some colleagues. Others are pretty impressed with it. Better this by far, than the undrinkable rubbish they serve in the staff canteens.


----------



## Coffe_Brad

Using Instant ATM but will be getting a French press in! finally!


----------



## Jacko112

I use a Cafflano - get funny looks from the other members of staff who seem quite happy with either instant crap or the flavia machine we have in the showroom - I'd rather drink dishwater!

Cafflano is good because if I'm out seeing customers then any burger van can just give me hot water and I can get a decent brew.

It was one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## coffeeblog

I use Aeropress at work mainly, sometimes V60. I don't think the boss would mind me installing an espresso machine, problem is though if I did that I'd never get any work done, I'd be making coffees for everyone all day, which I'd be more than happy with, but I'm not sure that the boss would


----------



## Saveloy

I work in my family business, and as we are Greek Cypriot we make Greek/Turkish coffee (no discernible difference)!

The method I use is identical to one described in the link below:

http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/greek-coffee-ellinikos-kafes-28232


----------



## Mark G

I work from home mainly, which means I can avoid the terrible vending machine coffee in our office. I mostly drink pour-over at home, but I'm looking to getting an espresso machine.


----------



## pet

I run a little joinery shop and the usual brew is a cafetiere.

Reps tend to arrive around coffee time.


----------



## sjm85

Aeropress for me, grind the beans first thing and store in airtight container.


----------



## myles321

Aeropress. Most people often question why I don't use the machine though...


----------



## thephinn

French press, although there is the option of nespresso and k-fee pod machines. The latter monstrosity was bought about 2 months ago and since then, each of its 3(!) circuit boards have broken down one after the other, so its uptime ratio has been maybe 2/3 at best. Talk about overengineering...


----------



## Groovemaster

Aeropress/Hario mini and bodum travel mug. Car inverter for travel kettle


----------



## Qoffee

I would like to say a French Press, but I do not use one! Just moved work and they have a very fancy vending machine (its free), however I like to walk in with a nice americano from an independent generally and then move to tea.


----------



## Hanna

Beanosaurus said:


> The Aeropress.
> 
> I'm going to start pre-grinding at home to avoid further recrimination from my workmates who gratingly insist that I elucidate why I am not making coffee with just a spoon and hot water 'like normal people'.


I might actually steal this idea. I think its terrific!


----------



## jtc

Just got an Aeropress and love it, pre grind beans in the morning also


----------



## toto9012

Aeropress for me ...bought a new one for home for xmas and took old one to work got a few funny looks at first but soon changed when made coffee for others.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Aeropress, I pre grind the coffee in the morning. I get loads of compliments about how good my coffee smells and have converted a couple of people.


----------



## Rairch

Filter for me at the minute.

Quite fancy getting an aeropress, they easy enough to use? After something quick and simple for a good cup on lunch.


----------



## Buckulus

Another vote for Thermos in the morning and watching the clock to get back and have another after 5.

Our only access to hot water (/luke warm) is from a vending machine so no point in trying.

I stick some ice in a second thermos with cold brew over summer. Very refreshing!


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm a mobile mechanical engineer so I tend so swing by the depot or nearest main site to fill my flask with hot water then I use a wacaco minipresso to grab an espresso or two during the day. Not the best thing in the world but it's compact and does the job. Just need to make sure it's properly preheated before adding the coffee.


----------



## kennyboy993

Aeropress. I used to grind at home and then take with me though unnoticed a difference in the cup after I started grinding just before drinking with a rhinowear hand grinder


----------



## Beeroclock

Work is where I drink 80% of my coffee - so that's where I have my main set up - for the moment...


----------



## lake_m

Bugger!









Thank goodness for this!


----------



## bronc

Colonna pods


----------



## kennyboy993

Beeroclock said:


> View attachment 25448
> Work is where I drink 80% of my coffee - so that's where I have my main set up - for the moment...


Lucky so and so!


----------



## Beeroclock

Benefits of running my own Studio (photographic) good coffee pretty much a prerequisite







Only problem is financing the cost of beans - which does kind of add up....


----------



## Edna Francis

Most of the time I used Nespresso Machine because It is easy to use.


----------



## amhenry84

I use the V60, can't beat it for ease of use and great taste


----------



## FerrersWay

I want to start making better coffee at work but don't have time to use a hand grinder. How long does ground coffee last? Do a lot of people grind a large batch in the morning and then use it throughout the day?


----------



## Scotford

FerrersWay said:


> I want to start making better coffee at work but don't have time to use a hand grinder. How long does ground coffee last? Do a lot of people grind a large batch in the morning and then use it throughout the day?


You'll probably find that few here do this if I'm honest. Ground coffee stales too quickly


----------



## kennyboy993

Scotford said:


> You'll probably find that few here do this if I'm honest. Ground coffee stales too quickly


CAn vouch for this - i hand grind for aeropress at work now as huge difference when grinding in a morning and taking to office.


----------



## MickH

I travel around a fair bit for work. Would be lost without my aeropress. Hotel coffee is pretty poor in general


----------



## Cruz

I have the choice between French Press and Nespresso, most of the time I try to use the French Press and when I'm in a hurry I go with Nespresso.


----------



## matt_adams

Since I got my Aeropress - I've never looked back. I make it in my large flask before work and it stays warm for most of the morning (while I drink it). That way I don't need to bother having any while at work. And they buy instant Nescafe, so it's a win.


----------



## Mmiah

i use my gaggia classic and mignon to make a 15oz flat white and store it in my travel mug, i make it at half 7 and stays warm til about 12

in the afternoon i use the crap vending machine in the canteen for a hot chocolate as the coffee and tea from it is awful at the best of times, worse than instant coffee


----------



## igm45

Mmiah said:


> worse than instant coffee


Wow..


----------



## nomilknosugar

Rhinoware hand grinder and Kalita Wave, Brewista kettle, HasBean subscription, a good combination. The most difficult bit about it? Having to train a new junior doctor how to make a decent coffee every 4 months. It's a tough job, but someone's gotta do it!







My current SHO started as a tea drinker a couple of months ago, now he's fully converted to the black stuff. Job's a good'un.


----------



## 4515

Mainly espresso with the occasional V60 as we work from home. hmmmm .... I may look at buying coffee as an office expense


----------



## MSM




----------



## etaf

I work from home or visit domestic houses , so luckily I can have my new espresso machine most of the time now


----------



## ken0062

Recently started experimenting using aeropress at work, However not quite sure how using water from auto fill water boiler is effecting the taste.


----------



## Belinda

I use an Aeropress at work. I thought I was getting away with using a grinder, too, until someone similarly equipped left recently. Then it was all 'one down, one to go', which is rude.


----------



## Belinda

Oh, I feel your pain. I recently measured the temperature of the work hot water tap - 81 degrees. Is this making my coffee as bad as I think it is? What are my options? Smuggle in a travel kettle? It's a very chic office - I worry about the decor police.


----------



## 4085

At work, I have an L1 and a Mythos.......mainly as I work from home of course!


----------



## El carajillo

Belinda said:


> Oh, I feel your pain. I recently measured the temperature of the work hot water tap - 81 degrees. Is this making my coffee as bad as I think it is? What are my options? Smuggle in a travel kettle? It's a very chic office - I worry about the decor police.


I would worry about the water:yuk: Is it drinking water ? from a boiler or from a tap ? Perhaps it needs cleaning / descaling


----------



## ken0062

Temp is not too bad for me 95 deg C, it is mains fed drinking water with a filter in line that gets changed regularly and we do have good local water in north wales still don't think its the same as kettle water from home though.


----------



## Mmiah

best one i saw was when i was visiting a site in germany, one of the lads had an generator in the back of his van with a extension cable hooked up to a small espresso machine and lots of bottled water

this machine was filthy but it was nice drinking fresh coffee on site in the middle of nowhere instead of the usual builders brew with 10 sugars


----------



## SoleBay

Nespresso it is for quickness only, tend to double up on pods to get better flavour....Aeropress at home though!!


----------



## tohenk2

I voted "Vending machine" since it is not allowed to use anything else. However I do not drink what is coming out of that thing (and I don't feel it really qualifies as coffee).


----------



## Macaella

On the Internet a lot of things about this write https://www.bluepod.com.au/view/benefits-of-coffee-at-work/Benefits_Of_Coffee ... But personally me and many of my friends because of coffee they then come home irritated and more tired, suffer from insomnia and have more stress


----------



## Estheroid

Bialetti Elektrika at work. We have a Nespresso machine in the communal kitchen but I'm not a huge fan (though I'm the one who is called on to fix it if anything goes wrong!)


----------



## BlueCoffeeBean

I do instant since it is convenient and I am new to enjoying coffee. I feel like most places overcharge for a cup on the way to work and I don't have many options at work to enjoy it there.


----------



## jimbojohn55

BlueCoffeeBean said:


> I do instant since it is convenient and I am new to enjoying coffee. I feel like most places overcharge for a cup on the way to work and I don't have many options at work to enjoy it there.


Have a go with aeropress, pour over or even French press, - I ended up using French press for 10 months when \I worked at a big regional office for a charity, if I'm honest it was seen as "more normal" although I was a step away from taking a classic in.


----------



## CrocodileJock

French Press, frothed milk (in a second french press) heated in the microwave.


----------



## Thomps557

French press-ed at home and stuck in a flask. To much faff on in the works kitchen. Might try an Aeropress this year


----------



## kennyboy993

Thomps557 said:


> French press-ed at home and stuck in a flask. To much faff on in the works kitchen. Might try an Aeropress this year


How long can you get it to stay warm enough to drink? I may have to do this though now have a long commute


----------



## Thomps557

kennyboy993 said:


> How long can you get it to stay warm enough to drink? I may have to do this though now have a long commute


I only take a small flask, black. It's made about 7ish and gone by about an hour and a half after I get to work (say 10:30am), and that's me for the day really. I'll have a green tea or something in the afternoon.


----------



## RSRoss

When I go to the office we have a Jura bean to cup machine which is better than my previous office where we'd be lucky to get a tin of Maxwell House.

The machine does seem to break down almost weekly though!


----------



## DrWatson

I used to use my aeropress but I work in France and I think the people in my office thought I was insane. The boss bought a cheap espresso machine that I'm sort of obliged to use instead now... But I tend to just make a French press to go in the morning and use it as a last resort.


----------



## mmmatron

I make a giant french press every Thursday for our team meeting. It's the highlight of the week and they've started to talk about tasting notes and even origin! Panic has set in however as I'm about to go off on leave for a year. Hope they don't go back to the jar


----------



## Nikola Roza

Turkish coffee.

It's easy to make and I don't depend on any machine (I bring my own dzezva).

In my opinion, Turkish brew is really strong and bitter, enough so to wake me up from the mundane world of my job.

At home, I prefer drip brew but at work- Turkish coffee rules.

I also bring some Turkish delight an my coworkers love me for it (though I hate them)


----------



## Jedi oh

The wife bought me this as a Valentines gift and I've been using it at work. Pleased with it so far, better than instant thats for sure

.


----------



## J_Fo

Jedi oh said:


> The wife bought me this as a Valentines gift and I've been using it at work. Pleased with it so far, better than instant thats for sure
> 
> .
> View attachment 32218


Looks fun, what is it!?


----------



## Jedi oh

Its a Nanopresso 'compact espresso machine.'

Put some ground coffee in, and some hot water, and use the hand pump to build pressure and then to pour the coffee. Not perfect but neat bit of kit and gives me a hit of coffee when only instant is available.


----------



## ChrisCoffee

I work in Africa for 4 weeks at a time, had planned to bring my aeropress last year and leave it here. Packed up my coffee and realised when I got on plane my aeropress was still home. Picked up a bodum French press on the way so not too bad.

This trip the airline lost my luggage with coffee so I'm stuck with deltea or ginga instant! Not good, but it'll make me appreciate coffee more when I get home.


----------



## expnor

aeropress with a porlex knock off. i used to drive all my coworkers mad with the grinding but as soon as you make them one cup they get the message. have converted 3 of them from instant to AP now, i should be on commission!


----------



## jimbojohn55

At work deathcafe barista edition - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm - cough splutter - I work from home a lot as a consequence


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> At work deathcafe barista edition - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm - cough splutter - I work from home a lot as a consequence


I'm surprised you haven't smuggled a la pav into work yet.


----------



## Mills

Aeropress. Just started grinding at home and bringing in fresh grinds.


----------



## Kitkat

I don't make coffee at work but I do get one on the way to work at :nervous cough: Caffe Nero. Not many options as I work in a small town and get to work for about 7am. Tbh it's less about the coffee and more about the ritual as I know the staff, say hello to other regulars etc. Once I've had an early morning coffee I'm happy to wait until I get home for another. Water and the occasional fruit/herbal tea during the day.


----------



## Dumnorix

Kitkat said:


> I don't make coffee at work but I do get one on the way to work at :nervous cough: Caffe Nero. Not many options as I work in a small town and get to work for about 7am. Tbh it's less about the coffee and more about the ritual as I know the staff, say hello to other regulars etc. Once I've had an early morning coffee I'm happy to wait until I get home for another. Water and the occasional fruit/herbal tea during the day.


I understand the ritual point well- when I used to commute a long way down the M5 I did the same in the Starbucks at Gordano Services- got to know the staff quite well. I must admit I still go back there every few months when visiting family- just to remind myself that I can definitely make better coffee now at home!

In my last job I took my Sage BE to work as I practically lived in the place, but now I just use an Espropress.


----------



## Jameszee

Aeropress or v60 for me. I've just upgraded my grinder to a Lido e too.


----------



## Donegali

Generally filter, as I work from home, or Aeropress for an office visit or on holiday. One particular office I don't take anything as they use a Technivorm or french press dependant on the time of day.


----------



## luigimud

Personally, I have been using v60, but the Aeropress popularity around the office has grown quite surprisingly in the past two years


----------



## IggyK

I mostly do Aeropress at work and grind fresh, while most lap up their Kenco instant.


----------



## hurrella

Hand espresso machine, along with (sadly) pre ground coffee.


----------



## rod77ama

Doing a French press at work...

Getting ground coffe from Sainsburys, very different from grinding at home.

I have to find a solution for this...


----------



## L&R

Bean to cup automatic machine(Saeco) in that way I really appreciate my home setups.


----------



## Ensoluna SA

AeroPress !!!!!


----------



## Tobby

French press


----------



## MogCoffee

rod77ama said:


> Doing a French press at work...
> 
> Getting ground coffe from Sainsburys, very different from grinding at home.
> 
> I have to find a solution for this...


Lots of people at my work using aeropress with supermarket preground coffee. Not sure what's the point!

I have found even with grinder it makes a huge difference to the taste.

Personally went from french press (better for sharing) aeropresslano 1, to 2, & now moccamaster one. Looks great on my desk ....but going a bit over the top with aergrind & scales I think. ....


----------



## Teaboy

We don't get enough time at work so it's always been instant


----------



## truecksuk

Hand grinder +

Aeropress + lots of awkward stares + some interesting conversations

we have Taylor St and an in house cafe which are quite good ... expensive mind


----------



## Popinman

Aeropress with Pact pre-ground. However, just purchased a Clever Dripper, and a Eureka Mignon this coming weekend so I can at least pre-grind each morning.


----------



## icon_boy

Nespresso - not bad actually for the espresso....


----------



## Dr Forinor

Hand grind at work and use my SwissGold Filter to make a cup.


----------



## LukeT

Since I got my Aergrind it's been that and the V60 almost exclusively. Even more so with LSOL beans. The Nespresso machine hasn't been turned on in weeks..


----------



## Drellis

I sympathise with you here! Luckily a colleague who I share an office with is a coffee nut too and backs me up. We use an old grinder in the office. Thinking of taking my old delonghi dedica in... Too far maybe?


----------



## GrowlingDog

Aeropress, I grind the correct amount of coffee at home in the morning and take it with me.


----------



## Paul K

We had a syndicate going and purchased a Gaggia Cubika for the office and would buy whole beans to grind. One colleague decided to put pre ground morrisons coffee through it much to our advice not to. Then they lost the basket for the handle, then they ended up breaking the group head by over tightening. At that point we an executive decision to ban them from using the machine and put the handle in a locked drawer.

Since then most of us have moved positions so I use an Areopress inverted method with a IMS Aeropress 35 Micron Filter.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Don't use the SwissGold Filter any more. I still use my hand grinder at work, but now use my AeroPress.


----------



## adaml

I was originally using a Clever Dripper at work, however, I've started with the Aeropress. People stay away from it unlike the Clever Dripper which people where forever filling up with awful coffee


----------



## gcogger

adaml said:


> I was originally using a Clever Dripper at work, however, I've started with the Aeropress. People stay away from it unlike the Clever Dripper which people where forever filling up with awful coffee


I keep mine on my desk or in the drawer


----------



## MartinP

sorry has to be instant.


----------



## Ricolo

Hii, I have a forenziato f64e grinder, can someone explain me how to grind without counting??


----------



## MildredM

You asked the same question twice. Do you mean to allow grinding for longer than for 15-18g?


----------



## sumatra

At work, I use a Nanopresso with a Hario mini hand grinder with mainly a supermarket beans (Lavazza black), and sometimes some specialty coffee which my colleague bought from some artisan coffee shops.

There's also a Nespresso machine at work which I stopped using since I bought the nanopresso.


----------



## IamOiman

When I worked as an intern I would bring with me two moka pots, one 3 cup and one 6 cup model along with a Lido E grinder. Based on how many interested people I could adjust the volume of coffee made as a result! I also tended to make friends with management and employees as well with this method.


----------



## Cabo

+1 for the funny looks for using aeropress but the older I get the less I can tolerate nescafe


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

If you search "mobile coffee station for work", I'm documenting building a mini coffee station housed in a flight case that I'll be dragging from one job to the next. Slowly getting there!


----------



## DAH

Old school for me, 5 shots and the rest steaming hot milk in a 1 litre flask. Gets me through the first couple of hours. However, I just picked up a duo temp pro for a steal, so thinking it might end up at work. The other half does want to be rid of it ("why do we need another machine, we've got one that works fine already...."


----------



## RazorliteX

My method for me is to walk 200 yards to Coffee Shop #1, always find an excuse to have a meeting there.


----------



## pGolay

A Nuevo Simonelli Oscar l at my office - I've recently decided to pay attention and try to get good coffee from the thing - so far so good, I would say, it's been mostly paying attention to the grind; the Oscar (ours anyway) shoots out a double in five or six seconds unless you grind extremely fine, to the point of clumping up out of the grinder. Which I now do. Grind fine, I mean, not clump.

-PG


----------



## willvo84

A few colleagues have nespresso machines to save money from using the on-site cafe. I try to limit how much coffee I have at work due to sleep issues/the rattles but they make an OK espresso on the Wega machine they have there.


----------



## Chadatron

I use an aeropress most days, but also recently purchased an oomph, its useful for making a little quicker and running to a meeting.


----------



## jonnycooper29

There's been a Presso lying around at work for ages, thought I'd give it ago today..

Used my Aergrind with mahogany jampit from CC, very surprised at how drinkable it was, decent crema on top too!!


----------



## martinierius

I use a leverpresso nowadays in favor of the Aeropress.


----------



## hummel89

I bring premade espresso from home. My friend brings cafflano with a built in grinder. There are sad days when I have to kill my taste buds with instant...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

Work in progress. Mobile coffee station for work. On rollers, knock out drawer, grinder, Gaggia, work light. Should be finished building it in the next 15 years or so.


----------



## Power Freak

I use an aeropress and OE Lido 3. Only problem is the absolutely criminal state of the work kettle so I've been hiding a small 1 cup kettle to use with bottled water, but have to use it in stealth mode as have been told I'm not allowed to use it as it's not been tested and could injure somebody...


----------



## sea doo

I use Jura Z5, the same at home.


----------



## Nick1881

I'm home based so now a Sage DTP when I'm at home. I have a local office which has vending machines with horrible 'coffee' or in the canteen they will make something that resembles coffee.

Otherwise I work all over the country, some customers have decent coffee in their canteens, some have average or nothing. When I'm driving it's whatever is available nearby at the time, normally a Costa or Starbucks for some ridiculous price.


----------



## Steamer

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Work in progress. Mobile coffee station for work. On rollers, knock out drawer, grinder, Gaggia, work light. Should be finished building it in the next 15 years or so.


Sweet little set up!


----------



## Steamer

Unfortunately my work set-up is the local independent.


----------



## Steamer

Fortunately, they're brilliant.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

Steamer said:


> Sweet little set up!


Still going! Added a hardwood ply work surface.


----------



## Scotford

Currently: Blown up Mythos. EK in place. Single doses (200 odd premade, almost a full time team member dosing job), dose into ek, grind into LW tumbler, correct dose if needed, distribute, pull shot.

650 shots on a Sunday.

I call this: Workflow porn or 'how to void the warranty on an EK'


----------



## hotmetal

Dang Scot you need that like a hole in the head in a busy shop like yours! I never thought I'd feel sorry for an EK, but that fella is grinding his heart out to fill Mythos' boots. Hope the Mythos gets fixed soon!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Dang Scot you need that like a hole in the head in a busy shop like yours! I never thought I'd feel sorry for an EK, but that fella is grinding his heart out to fill Mythos' boots. Hope the Mythos gets fixed soon!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Yeah it's a pain but at least the EK can fill the boots competently and accurately. Can't believe that a lot of shops used to do this as a standard of service though. Ballache dosing single shots.


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Yeah it's a pain but at least the EK can fill the boots competently and accurately. Can't believe that a lot of shops used to do this as a standard of service though. Ballache dosing single shots.


I think Colonna still do that every day? 

Have you got something set up to replace it repair it soon? I've got the EK dosing tool that I'm not using which might help...


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> I've got the EK dosing tool that I'm not using which might help...


U wot?


----------



## ashcroc

Scotford said:


> U wot?


Think he means something like what @Rhys has attached to his though I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## Scotford

ashcroc said:


> Think he means something like what @Rhys has attached to his though I could be entirely wrong.


#wants


----------



## Scotford

But no probs, I have a Major on its way and I'll just tear down the Mythos later this week when I get a chance. Too bloody busy this time of year to get a screwdriver out


----------



## Rhys

Volumetric doser?

Like this?









Great bit bit of kit, and can still single dose. Got it set at 18g at the min (+/- 1g) saves a lot of faff, but I still tare the metal dosing cup to make sure it's about right.


----------



## jlarkin

ashcroc said:


> Think he means something like what @Rhys has attached to his though I could be entirely wrong.


Yes exactly like that though I don't have the small hopper. I got it from Five Elephant at the time but its made by Titus Grinding...

Photo from Rhys' post doesn't show up for me.


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Yes exactly like that though I don't have the small hopper. I got it from Five Elephant at the time but its made by Titus Grinding...
> 
> Photo from Rhys' post doesn't show up for me.


Ahh yeah I've used them before. Thought we were talking like a dosing chamber ala Mazzer etc!

Hopefully it's just a switch burned out in the M1 (most likely the under-hopper one), so I'll have a proper look inside and see. Cheers anyhoo!

Also, happy new years!!


----------



## lhavelund

We're blessed by a very well-stocked on-site café operated by Sodexo -- very reasonable coffees. We have free coffee available, but that's from very questionable vending machines.


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Ahh yeah I've used them before. Thought we were talking like a dosing chamber ala Mazzer etc!
> 
> Hopefully it's just a switch burned out in the M1 (most likely the under-hopper one), so I'll have a proper look inside and see. Cheers anyhoo!
> 
> Also, happy new years!!


No worries hope you get it sorted!

Cheers - Happy New Year!


----------



## Scotford

Mythos update


----------



## ashcroc

Scotford said:


> Mythos update


Looks like I've missed my chance of relaxinf in Brixton watching the mayhem of constantly single dosing an EK.


----------



## Scotford

ashcroc said:


> Looks like I've missed my chance of relaxinf in Brixton watching the mayhem of constantly single dosing an EK.


or the absolute horror of watching Mr Fordian screaming at a Mazzer Major every 5 minutes.


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> Looks like I've missed my chance of relaxinf in Brixton watching the mayhem of constantly single dosing an EK.


I worked in Brixton during the 1980's .. Never thought of it as a place to relax


----------



## ForumCat

I work from home


----------



## Scotford

Nicknak said:


> I worked in Brixton during the 1980's .. Never thought of it as a place to relax


It'll never be a place to fully relax


----------



## Sam123

Nespresso, may liok to move into an Aeropress soon


----------



## casual

work, oh dear, instant


----------



## giraldoddb

Aeropress for work and to travel light.


----------



## Mardinor

Handpresso. With ESE pods for ease.

Only just an espresso but no worse than the stuff from Costa and miles better than Starbucks.

Does invite the obvious banter when pumping up the pressure though...


----------



## Hasi

Moved my Aeropress to work so I can impove technique - and idling away some more minutes... with my Hario Mini hand grinder


----------



## JCuniowski

Aeropress with a hunt brothers grinder.


----------



## Huxley

Nespresso - though think Aeropress may take over


----------



## nomadjeff

aeropress is my daily friend


----------



## Saltydog

Moka pot for me.


----------



## firvulag

This makes good expresso and you can get double expresso and pod adapters. Add a good hand grinder and you are sorted

https://www.wacaco.com/


----------



## chevy

Taylor's Coffee bags - much better than instant!

I was using a Bodum french press mug but often didn't have time to fill and brew it, and it always leaked dregs into my bag on the way home.


----------



## BaggaZee

Changing my vote from Aeropress to Handpresso. Early attempts suggest that I need to grind finer than for the Vesuvius, which surprises me, but then it does use 16bars of pressure.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

This is now going to be my method of making coffee at work. Several months in the making. Just finished it!


----------



## DAOTTO

While I am taking a shot at my child's level - use Chemex matched with Bonavita electric pot and Hausgrind to keep me provided. Least faff and astounding espresso on tap as and when required.


----------



## igm45

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> This is now going to be my method of making coffee at work. Several months in the making. Just finished it!


Nice little set up there, added bonus points for portability


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

igm45 said:


> Nice little set up there, added bonus points for portability


It's knocking on 25kgs so it's mildly portable!


----------



## igm45

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> It's knocking on 25kgs so it's mildly portable!












It is for him !!


----------



## Steve_S_T

Aeropress mainly for me, but also an Oomph and, very occasionally, a French Press.

*Steve*


----------



## Hasi

Now I've moved ye olde LaPav and Niche combo to my workplace.

I'm constantly rotating equipment to improve technique by using it throughout the day ?


----------



## MildredM

^^^ looks superb - the machine, tamper, brush and grinder aren't too shoddy either  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> ^^^ looks superb - the machine, tamper, brush and grinder aren't too shoddy either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 not forget the towel... ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Now I've moved ye olde LaPav and Niche combo to my workplace.
> I'm constantly rotating equipment to improve technique by using it throughout the day
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190513_142846.thumb.jpg.912103611814177a1e9e5376721b5ac7.jpg" data-fileid="120"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-ratio="75" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/IMG_20190513_142846.thumb.jpg.912103611814177a1e9e5376721b5ac7.jpg[/IMG]


This will be me soon, just a different colour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> This will be me soon, just a different colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So you finally got one then ???


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> So you finally got one then ???


Soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ha!
Great stuff mate, you won't regret it!!

? ...and it's time for us to lever... ?


----------



## apogrebennyk

Occasional Aeropress but some drops are spilled here and there so I am also considering a Stagg X (+ Gabi Master B to pour with a normal kettle)


----------



## Hasi

RomSh said:


> we have coffee machine at work


 is that so?

no bragging intended, however, we have over a hundred. Didn't stop me from bringing my own equipment


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> is that so?
> 
> no bragging intended, however, we have over a hundred. Didn't stop me from bringing my own equipment


 There are coffee machines & then there are toys that happen to make coffee! ?


----------



## Komatoes

Planetary Design "Double Shot" mug, which is an insulated (double walled) cup with built in cafetiere. Works quite well, and only one thing to wash ?


----------



## Tami

Hello. I have an Keurig K425 Plus coffee machine in my office https://whatever-tech.com/keurig-k425-plus-series-coffee-brewer/ use coffee capsules for making coffee, but you can use your ground coffee by placing it in a special container. My favorite coffee drink is double sugarless amrikano. Every morning I start with coffee, after breakfast.


----------



## THR_Crema

We have a great system in place at work where by the outgoing shift make the first tray of hot beverages - it's always nice to walk in and have a brew waiting for you.

From then on you will get called a brew which means you have been nominated and will make a brew for anyone who wants one - I think the most I've had to make in one call was around 20.

The instant coffee is okay however I tend to make at least one french press a day much to the enjoyment of my fellow workers.


----------



## Caffeine fan

I'm afraid to say it's instant. Keep meaning to take in a French press.


----------



## DDoe

I drink very few hot drinks at work and some of those are tea.

For coffee I have a Senseo machine. It's simple and not instant so it works for me, I often don't get to drink it nice and hot anyway.


----------



## emin-j

Filter machine, Wogans Coffee, favourite being Colombian.


----------



## loveisintheair

First employee of our company. You just cannot kill it easily.


----------



## TheHToad

Either a cold brew or a french press, both prepared beforehand at home


----------



## jymbob

I work from home


----------



## Jedi oh

Using a Nanopresso at the moment. I have a seriously limited kitchen space and this works for me.


----------



## LeighBadman

Glenn said:


> What method do you use to make coffee at work?


 This.

Despite many shots coming out in 6-10 seconds, it can actually can make a decent-tasting 'espresso'!


----------



## Spook

Judging by the votes it looks like Aeropress is the way to go in the office? At my job we're drinking old beans from an automatic machine, it's not ideal! I'm going to see if I can convince the boss to switch ?


----------



## harman

the clever dripper is a handy tool for work. Bit bulky to carry but easy to clean!


----------



## -Mac

We use a Dolce Gusto. Not too bad for a quick coffee.


----------



## Beanstair

Cafflano or Aeropress. Pretty similar, though


----------



## Atia Akhter

Usually, at work I used to have some Cappuccino but at home I prefer to have Mocha Chocolate Cappuccino.☺☕


----------



## Beanstair

The aeropress! But I genuinely thought I was the only one who ever did. So happy to see it the most popular

Has anyone seen the new Aeropress Go? Thoughts?


----------



## GrowlingDog

Beanstair said:


> The aeropress! But I genuinely thought I was the only one who ever did. So happy to see it the most popular
> Has anyone seen the new Aeropress Go? Thoughts?


I can't really see the benefit in the Aeropress Go. I use an Aeropress at work, but I leave mine there in my desk drawer.

As far as I can see the Go is smaller, which can't be better, it has an unpleasant cup with it, and a folding handle.

I'm really not sure I can see the point of it.


----------



## Downhill Specialist

Aeropress for me at work, too with a hand grinder. Everyone who comes into the kitchen to make tea or instant coffee always comments on how good the smell is yet they are all too lazy to learn how or be bothered. ?


----------



## ashcroc

GrowlingDog said:


> I can't really see the benefit in the Aeropress Go. I use an Aeropress at work, but I leave mine there in my desk drawer.
> 
> As far as I can see the Go is smaller, which can't be better, it has an unpleasant cup with it, and a folding handle.
> 
> I'm really not sure I can see the point of it.


I could see it being handy for travelling or throwing in a backpack but having to carry the grinder separately let's it down somewhat.


----------



## spinal

I tend to go without at work as I don't like instant coffee but I have been thinking about bringing in an Aeropress. I would need to get a hand grinder though. Those of you who use a hand grinder at work - which one have you got?


----------



## ashcroc

spinal said:


> I tend to go without at work as I don't like instant coffee but I have been thinking about bringing in an Aeropress. I would need to get a hand grinder though. Those of you who use a hand grinder at work - which one have you got?


MBK Aergrind & aerspeed were designed to fit in an aeropress. A few of the cheaper ones (like the porlex mini) were too but grinding will be slower with ceramic burrs than they will with steel.


----------



## spinal

The Aerspeed looks ideal, thanks!


----------



## Tom66

Home-made filter-paper sealed French Press ?


----------



## TomHughes

My work choice is the nanopresso. Even with a gaggia classic there!

It's a great little machine, although only making a tiddly shot, I should be getting the double shot basket for Christmas!


----------



## Ilaher

Aero press inverted method is my method.


----------



## Mr Binks

We have a Jura Z6 bean to cup machine that has been set up by someone who has never drunk coffee and is filled with the cheapest and most gopping beans known to man.

I take my own coffee to work ?


----------



## Srevil23

Aeropress and hand grinder.


----------



## Zeak

Was really spoiled at my previous job with a decent setup (GS3 + Mazzer Luigi and Ozone subscription) + our client was Google and they had an amazing "coffee lab" in their Victoria building that had all sorts of things (ROK espresso, handpresso, aeropress, 2x 3-group Victoria Arduino's Adonis) and 7-8 types of beans. My new place has this:






So yeah, I'm mostly brewing now and have an occasional "tap espresso". People already know me as the "weird guy with lab equipment who occupies the mini kitchen for 20min every few hours"..


----------



## MrWarhol

Does anyone else find using an aeropress at work comes with eyes of concern? I am slowly educating all my colleagues of better coffee etc, and one has actually started to bring in a V60 (brave). Whats your thoughts? I can't bring myself to use their instant, as you'd imagine


----------



## Dr Benway

MrWarhol said:


> Does anyone else find using an aeropress at work comes with eyes of concern? I am slowly educating all my colleagues of better coffee etc, and one has actually started to bring in a V60 (brave). Whats your thoughts? I can't bring myself to use their instant, as you'd imagine


 Aeropress yeah, they called it my weird plunger thing but some of them have bought them for home use now. I keep my V60 at work, it's not as messy and less likely to get knocked over. I just grind my beans in the morning and take them in an air tight jar, tastes good!


----------



## japastie

I was using an Aeropress but recently changed to a Cafflano Kompresso (review here) and have been really enjoying it. The machine is much smaller than the Aeropress and takes a little less time to produce my coffee, which is helpful at work. Probably not one for the espresso purists, but it's way better than the crap from the canteen.


----------



## allikat

I just plain don't have coffee at work most of the time. Tho there are now vending machines with bean to cup bits inside, so they're worth a try. But those don't get cleaned out as much as they should be.


----------



## Squidgyblack

Gone back to my trusty aeropress for work, generally tend to grind two doses the night before (I know it's not great but don't have much choice).

The company who runs our canteen have an Appia and a mythos, and it's pretty cheap (€1.50 or so) but unfortunately use terrible cheap beans and the staff aren't trained either, so I generally avoid it like the plague but it hurts knowing the potential is there.


----------



## InfamousTuba

I always used to take a v60 brew in a thermos and that would last me until lunch. I then moved on to taking my v60 to the office, I found it preferable to using an aeropress in the office.


----------



## Marcros

conchord said:


> I use an aeropress at work but I'm thinking about getting a handpresso...Does anyone here use one? Are they any good?


----------



## Marcros

conchord said:


> I use an aeropress at work but I'm thinking about getting a handpresso...Does anyone here use one? Are they any good?


 I had one of these which I used for a while. The concept was ok but mine struggled for temperature. I preheated it then used it but the shot was always a bit tepid and only a single shot at that. I know more about coffee now than I did then.

May dig it out again and have a play. It was better than the office coffee at the time. I changed jobs I think and it was left in a box etc.


----------



## Marcros

Marcros said:


> I had one of these which I used for a while. The concept was ok but mine struggled for temperature. I preheated it then used it but the shot was always a bit tepid and only a single shot at that. I know more about coffee now than I did then.
> 
> May dig it out again and have a play. It was better than the office coffee at the time. I changed jobs I think and it was left in a box etc.


 I quoted a handpresso thread. Not sure why it keeps linking to this, it didn't in preview.


----------



## L&R

my latest office setup sitting on my workdesk


----------



## Cortlive

We have an espresso machine, but the beans are not really good, at least, I don't really enjoy their taste. But I drink it sometimes, when I really need some coffee.


----------



## davidmire

currently use a small cafetiere, definitely better than instant coffee


----------



## trb08150

I used to use a cafetiere but found it a pain to clean in work and always got strange remarks from colleagues

Tried a friend's Aeropress for the first time last week and really like this. Easy to use and you don't get any of the inevitable sediment associated with cafetieres


----------



## RoyB

Thanks for the advice. My dolce gusto (please im new) is being rerplaced by a Sowden.....never hears of it before... looks awesome and i cant wait to try it!


----------



## hhgclark

Does anyone else brew for multiple people at work? I have been brewing 2 litres at a time using 2x V60-03's simultaneously to keep my little coffee club going. Used to get through 250g a day before working from home popped up.


----------



## AnnieB

wfh permanently - make an old fashioned pour over filter and love it 🙂


----------



## CLE

I use Nespresso, slightly better than other brand Instant coffee


----------



## ZiggyMarley

since work and home are the same place - my Wacaco Nanopresso is producing great tasting espresso.....usually have one mid morning and another mid afternoon.

  2020-07-14_05-54-31 by uh_simon, on Flickr


----------



## sjm85

hhgclark said:


> Does anyone else brew for multiple people at work? I have been brewing 2 litres at a time using 2x V60-03's simultaneously to keep my little coffee club going. Used to get through 250g a day before working from home popped up.


 Also interested in any responses to this question.

Our new seating arrangements at work has resulted in 4 of us sitting together who are interested in brewing some decent coffee. I have been showing everyone how to use aeropress, but it is a bit messy and time consuming for all of us to use that method. Any thoughts? Espresso is probably beyond the skills of the group. But I was browsing the moccamaster catalogue after looking at the wedding present thread. Maybe the KBGT 741, could probably split the price between us?


----------



## Pseudonym

I really need an espresso machine for the office. Revived the Handpresso from the depths of the Man-drawer but getting anything decent from it seems to escape me these days!

Might need to find decent Nespresso pods from somewhere...?

Current preferred (read route of least effort) is Press via a Knock Hausgrind. Upgraded to an Espro P7 - that double filter basket makes all the difference cleaning up the coffee if you ask me & the double wall construction means I don't need to neck it to get my second before its cold.


----------



## Home Coffee Tips

I like to make a cappuccino at home and take it to work in a travel mug. At work we have a vending machine which doesn't quite cut it


----------



## Lovelock

Nespresso with frothed milk in a french press.

Still trying to persuade the powers to buy a Moccamaster...


----------



## Rob1

sjm85 said:


> Also interested in any responses to this question.
> 
> Our new seating arrangements at work has resulted in 4 of us sitting together who are interested in brewing some decent coffee. I have been showing everyone how to use aeropress, but it is a bit messy and time consuming for all of us to use that method. Any thoughts? Espresso is probably beyond the skills of the group. But I was browsing the moccamaster catalogue after looking at the wedding present thread. Maybe the KBGT 741, could probably split the price between us?


 A big Cafetiere or Sowden (takes a long time for both but just take the wait into account).


----------



## KTD

My work setup, life changer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amara7090

d


----------



## CoolingFlush

My usual lunchtime work coffee is a Melitta plastic filter cone, using some coffee I ground at home before work. I love the Melitta; it doesn't give you as much control or clarity as a good V60, but it has a huge margin of error for getting a fairly clean, flavoursome filter coffee with minimal effort.

Recently though, my workmates have bought me a Wacaco Pipamoka. I'm beginning to get to grips with it, but on searching around for advice on how best to brew with it, I basically found nothing. It's marginally more faff than the Melitta, but I've had a few sweet cups from it now, and the cup it comes with is very solid and well built.

Anybody else out there with experience of using the Pipamoka?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

@CoolingFlush I've not got the Pipamoka, but it certainly looks interesting. Does the twisting push the coffee through the water, or vice versa? Almost seems akin to the aeropress in that sense.

How are you finding grinding size and steep time affect flavour?

Now I am back in the office and the communal facilities are all out of bounds I am using a Kohipress. https://www.kohiplus.com/collections/kohi-collection/products/kohipress

It is a portable insulated French Press. You can make perfectly good, decent tasting coffee with it and it does help that it is insulated when out. It is handy that you can make a coffee and then chuck it into your bag to clean up when you get home. I've never had any leaks.

My only real gripe is the shape of the filter screen. It would be so much easier to clean if the screen were flat rather than cone shaped.


----------



## CoolingFlush

SuffolkDoug said:


> How are you finding grinding size and steep time affect flavour?


 Sorry for the (very) slow reply, I have been taking a while to get to grips with the Pipamoka! Yes, when you twist the orange ring, it opens up a space beneath the coffee bed, and the water (above it) is sucked through by negative pressure, instead of the positive pressure that Aeropress uses. One disadvantage is that the vessel isn't transparent, so you don't know if/when the water has passed through the puck, and you have to just "feel" how much resistance the dial twist is giving you. You could argue that this involves some sort of lever-like Zen, but I'm not sure!

I have had a few cups where I twisted the dial all the way, but when I opened the lid there was still water sitting atop the coffee. As such, I have gradually ground my coffee coarser, and achieved a much tastier cup. I'd started at my "V60" setting on my Commandante, which gave me bitter, murky, and stuck extractions, but by loosening the grind 3-4 clicks, I'm tasting the wild, bright flavours of the Ethiopian natural I use at work.

It really has taken me from August until now to start actually liking the Pipamoka. It all seemed like a bit of a faff - too many parts, an invisible extraction process and initially some very gritty, dull cups. But then, as well as figuring out the right grind, I ran out of Melitta filters. The strengths of the Pipamoka began to show - it's a complete brewing system which needs no consumables, and unlike a French press you can Chuck it in your bag and bash it around, being constructed very solidly from metal and hard plastic. I feel like I can still get an even better tasting cup out of it too, with a bit more tinkering.

One final, odd disadvantage for me is that it's too good at keeping the coffee warm! After making a V60, I would usually leave it by an open window for a few minutes to cool down before tasting it, but with the Pipamoka I need to make the coffee well in advance of when I want to drink it, if I want it to cool.

Regards!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

@CoolingFlush Glad to hear you're getting on well with it now, certainly sounds interesting.

I agree about keeping the coffee too warm, I have to decant mine once it is brewed. I am also finding that because the water is kept much hotter for longer this is affecting brew time - much shorter than with a normal FP.

If only I had time to make more coffee at work I could experiment more!


----------



## haventadog

Dave.

Going to work for me means getting up, going downstairs and walking to the desk. At the end of the day - I do the same thing in reverse. I try to pan my day out so that I can have Dave make one coffee.

When he is selfish enough to leave the house, I make my own, with a Londinium. And I am almost proud to say that I can make a spectacularly dreadful coffee. Refusing to get sucked into the @coffeechapvortex is part of the problem. He asks me to weigh the beans - I defiantly sling them in without. I pull the lever and realise I forgot to turn the machine on, so the freshly ground coffee just hangs around. And then after 20 mins of staring at the red button and turning the plug on and off - I text Dave, who tells me I have run out of water again.

This is why I mostly drink tea,


----------



## Rhys

I use whatever my customers leave for me. usually a kettle and a choice of instant or tea. Generally I go for tea. I have done a few jobs though where they actually have a drip coffee machine or a small espresso machine so I might grind some beans for the next day (if I'm there more than a day) and give them a treat, or one customer even has a small electric grinder and a French press.

At the moment things are slack so I'm doing some work at home. At least decent coffee isn't a problem, it's actually getting off my backside and doing some work lol


----------



## robykane

I don't have a coffee machine in the office (we recently moved), so we go out to buy coffee at a nearby cafe.


----------



## trb08150

Recently started using an aeropress due to convenience and ease of use. Coffee in the canteen is rotten!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

For those who grind at home and then take the ground coffee to work for a brew later, what do you use to transport the coffee?


----------



## Espressowl

At my work place we have blue mountain peak instant coffee and coffee mate. I normally heat up some water in the electric kettle provide and mix my coffee.


----------



## pcump84

Working from home currently, from March 20 to April 21. - using my La Pavoni means I have to take my laptop with me or I'll show as away for longer than allowed!!


----------



## Jasper Velders

With this working from home, I'm using my Gaggia classic. I got a Nespresso machine in the office, as they only had instant coffee in there 🤔 obviously no use for that at the moment.


----------



## Jontyuk

I use my Londinium, but the Mrs actually prefers Nespresso because it's easier - there's no accounting for taste is there.


----------



## Kimmo

Our kit at work. Well I got two jobs. At the other one we got a La Marzocco. 😂


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kimmo said:


> Our kit at work. Well I got two jobs. At the other one we got a La Marzocco. 😂
> 
> View attachment 48907


 Do Lamarzocco do a stovetop??


----------



## Kimmo

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do Lamarzocco do a stovetop??


 Oh no, that might be a good one if they did.

I work in two different restaurants. At my main job we do care about the coffee and just changed to a new local roster. We have a La Marzocco espresso machine in the bar and a Marco JET6 set for filter coffee

At the other place nobody cares about the coffee and they do batch brew with one of the biggest roasters in this country. And it's seriously bad.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

At your place with the LM, do staff receive any training on how to use the kit and pull shots?


----------



## Kimmo

The Systemic Kid said:


> At your place with the LM, do staff receive any training on how to use the kit and pull shots?


 Yeah and the guys from the roaster was in with the first batch of beans and went trough everything about the beans and fine tuned with the staff who work with the LM. They went trough the temp, pressure and so on. Which is nice. Clearly interested that we serve their coffee as they would like we serve it.

We had earlier a local roaster too, they weren't that interested on training our staff or how the result was. I didn't liked the results with the old roaster. I have tried several of their beans at home too. A lot of people like their coffee but wasn't my kind of coffee.


----------



## decob

pre-Covid and working from home was a combination of aeropress and heading out to the local coffeeshop. Company had 2 coffee machines that could do a variety of espresso based drinks.. but was alway fill with rubbish beans.

WFH - joys of my lelit mara!


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

I have a Nespresso for shots at work and I have what was my V60 start up kit at work, perfect.


----------



## BobbyAxelrod

Coffee at the office before covid: free quick Nespresso shot, then back to work 😅 👨‍💻


----------



## Tomatin

We use a moccamaster, it's great but I'm the only one who buys decent coffee beans, I use a small grinder and they all take the p... Proverbial out of me. They drink my coffee though.. Lol

You would be surprised how many times I get asked to make coffee...

Fortunately, I also have a moccamaster for home too.

As we are in lock down I mean


----------



## winterlight

I mostly use a rather ancient filter machine like this one - it must be from the 90s judging by the design of it. Can't say I ever get particularly good results with it, so I mostly use cheap supermarket coffee in it. I'm the only one who uses it as everyone else in the office prefers instant coffee to filter. Yeah, one of those offices.

I did used to take my Aeropress in, but I got sick of people staring at me and asking inane questions about it. When I have to work the occasional weekend (on my own - bliss) in the office then I'll take in my V60 as that's my preferred method these days. Well, that was before Covid-19 left me working from home...


----------



## mystik

I still remember my first day at my current work, 7 odd years ago...colleague offered me a coffee, and when I said of course they opened the cupboard and took out the jar of instant  Needless to say by end of day there was a frenchpress in the cupboard. With time a hand grinder and an Aeropress were added, but many still can't be bothered to do a little bit of effort.

Unfortunately draconian rules on electrical equipment means no electric powered equipment is allowed


----------



## RyanPlugs

I was using a one cup French press but it's my least favourite brewing method, and cleaning out the grounds was blocking the sinks. I've recently picked up the smaller Clever Brewer and it's improved my work coffee game massively.


----------



## SeeYaLater

Never thought of bringing in my V60 to the office but now it seems obvious!


----------



## pcump84

We have a small coffee club. Just three of us on my floor and we use a hario V60 and a variety of coffees. Depending on who is buying! Caused quite a lot of trouble as people want to join!


----------



## shaun****

aeropress for me at the office. seems the easiest way.


----------



## Coffeemoney

Nespresso at the moment but looking to try something new.


----------



## axpetts

I have an espresso setup at home and was considering purchasing a second hand Gaggia Classic and grinder for work. In the end I went for a V60, Stagg EKG and Comandante C40 combo to replace my Aeropress and a Porlex Mini (v1) which were not giving great results. I like the 'ritual' of doing a V60 pourover and find the process quite relaxing. Work colleagues are all tea drinkers or instant coffee drinkers; they thought the Aeropress was faffy so weren't that surprised when I started a V60 with even more steps ! Some thought I was going too far when I started bringing in my own softened water


----------



## les24preludes

Well.... like many others I now work from home. I've accumulated a lot more stuff in my kitchen so have downsized to an Aeropress. My Gaggias will be up for sale. I can't part with my Mazzer Major though - that stays!!


----------



## Kimmo

Might be this


----------



## Zephyp

Lido 3, V60 01, Ember mug, whatever light roast I got at the time.

One cup at 07:00
One cup at 12:00

The brown stuff that comes out of the coffee machines at work are not for human beings with intact tastebuds.


----------



## blockhousecoffee

I have been used Aeropress method. I love it for its versatility. I also love it because we use this while we travelling.


----------



## 27852

Ordered a small clever dripper in preparation for return to the office. Will also try and support whatever shops are still going for espresso.


----------



## 9ail

I have Nespresso machine for fast caffeine dose


----------



## Ranibani

Used to use an aeropress at my old job and ground the beans in the kitchen area which worked great. New job, and the kitchen area is not great or ideal for any prep at all, as its a small area with hardly any counter space in a large canteen, away from my desk. I've started cold brewing over night, making concentrate, which I 1:1 with hot water at work instead!


----------



## LMartin

Haven't been in an office for over a year. When I was it was the Aeropress and porlex mini. Can't count how many times I'd get weird looks and comments as I stood in the kitchen area - mainly asking if I was doing drugs 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jason89

We were lucky in our office, had two Miele bean to cup machines for 30 people.

Although they were slightly temperamental at times so have had several Aeropress days when the machines needed repairing. Wasn't the only one do not too many weird looks.


----------



## tt1106

Usually brewing a French Press, but super excited to get a clever dripped in the mail yesterday. I have an office by myself and my job is virtual (I work remotely for Nashville from an office in Louisville, KY). My office is one of 8 offices in a small building, with 5 being occupied full time, including mine. So, I'm pretty autonomous, with no real supervision. It's a pretty sweet gig from a coffee brewing standpoint.


----------



## Kyllini

I'm lucky from my standpoint. I'm in control of purchasing the coffee, so I buy from the roastery in my local town and brew it filter style. But I also have my french press available.

I do a lot of miles myself and in the middle of nowhere so I now have a travel setup which consists of a 12v espresso machine that gets me out of a hole if I can't find a coffee shop.


----------



## Cameron Logan

I have a Gaggia Big Baby and. Breville Dose&#8230;

love the grinder. Dislike the Gaggia..


----------



## Shiba Junior

Usually buy coffee from staff cateen cause they have a Espresso Machine

Problem is you cannot control the quality of the coffee...


----------



## dutchy101

Picked up an Aeropress for the office and gave it my first go on Tuesday. Was very impressed with it.


----------



## 8144

Hand grinder and a Clever Dripper usually does the trick.


----------



## Margt

I'm using instant coffee at work, and It's fast process to me to get right at desk on time


----------



## hedonist222

Arabic gahwa.


----------



## Matty1080

I work out and about, so an aeropress go with time more c2, and a flask of water. I heat this from the morning before I leave the house


----------



## IntoxNitram

My work have a filter coffee machine. They buy some decent coffee roasted locally but unfortunately they buy it ground and in bulk so towards the end of any given case you can tell the quality is deteriorating. They don't like exact measurements either - scooping in a couple of cups of ground coffee rather than weighing. Usually the coffee is made before I get to work but on the occasion I make a fresh pot myself I try to weigh out the coffee and make a better pot.


----------



## CANACUEBARISTA

Glenn said:


> Tomorrow heralds the start of the working year for most people and the stark reality of facing instant coffee in the office is just too much for some to handle
> 
> What method do you use to make coffee at work?
> 
> Are you planning on taking in a French Press, V60, Kalita Wave or Aeropress?
> 
> Or will your boss allow an espresso machine to make an appearance?


The AeropressGod for ever


----------



## Jonathon White

Non on your list. I just buzz the secretary and ask her to make one. It’s good but no idea what she uses.


----------



## Giblet

The coffee setup in the office consists of a kettle, a tin of Nescafe Azera instant, a bag of pre ground supermarket coffee and a Barvilor filter machine.

Most of the time the 5 other folks who drink coffee are happy with a mug of instant. The filter machine was switched back on today after months of not being used as I kept forgetting to order more filters.

Still trying to convince my boss that we need some proper equipment but he disagrees


----------



## arellim

going to attempt to swap our aeropress for v60 and see if it helps people understand I'm not a coffee loony with the aeropress....


----------

